# [resolved] Plug and Play not working



## untalented893 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Plug and Play not working*

Hello,
I have tried several times to install new hardware but it does not detect it. My plug and play isn't working! If you could help that would be great!
Thanks in advance,
Rob


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it is enabled in the bios and services


----------



## Johnny Faster (Apr 25, 2005)

*Did it USED to work ?*

Did it USED to work ?

What happened just before it stopped working ?

Also, what's the new hardware. It might not be PnP compliant.


----------



## untalented893 (Mar 6, 2005)

How do I check if it is enabled? Yes, it used to work. Yes it is PnP compliant, it is a MP3 player. It plugged it into my sister's laptop and detected it as a "USB Mass Storage Device."


----------



## Johnny Faster (Apr 25, 2005)

*He Meant...*

He meant if the device was enabled. In this case, BIOS. Since it used to work, I think we can assume that USB is enabled in BIOS, unless someone messed with it.

***edit***
Re-read the thread. When I read the response to whether or not it used to work, I thought the answer was yes. But then I saw how it was a new device. You DO need to check to see if BIOS has USB enabled, unless you are running other USB devices succesfully. You also might need to download the most-recent USB drivers for that computer. Have you run Windows Update recently? Do you have SP1 or SP2 installed ?
***end edit***


Go to Start>Settings>Control Panel>System (I think that's the address, I'm not looking at XP right now...)

Go to "Device Manager" and look for any red or yellow flags. If there are, you have device/driver conflicts/problems. Also, see if the device is listed (make sure it's plgged in first).

Go to "My Computer" and see if the device shows up in Windows. If not, try to get another device and plug it in and see if Windows sees It.

The question here is if it a problem specific to the device, or if ALL USB devices plugged in are not working.

It was good that you verified the device worked on another computer. That means the device itself is okay. You could try another cable, and see if that is the problem.


----------



## untalented893 (Mar 6, 2005)

I run windows update all the time, I am using SP2. And yes, it DID used to work. I am runnining another USB device, my printer, it is working good. No errors or "Red Flags" in the Device Manager.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Are you plugging it directly into the usb card or a hub? Try several Usb ports.


----------



## Johnny Faster (Apr 25, 2005)

*If...*

If it works on another computer, and if the cable is verified good and if moving it to another port doesn't help, then it is probably a driver or installation software issue.

Did it come with installation software? If so, try re-running it. Repair install if you get the option, do a straight install if it lets you, or uninstall and then reinstall if necessary.

Also, are you sure the cable is good ?

I am wondering why it is working on the laptop and not on your computer.

Does the device show up in Device Manager ?
Does the device show up in Windows ?
Does XP recognize it when you plug it in ?
Does XP do anything when you unplug it ?
Try moving your printer USB to another port.
Does XP see it in a different place ?


----------



## untalented893 (Mar 6, 2005)

Did it come with installation software? Yes, but only stuff to format the player, and when I run it, it says there is no player in the computer
Also, are you sure the cable is good? Yes
Does the device show up in Device Manager? No
Does the device show up in Windows? No
Does XP recognize it when you plug it in? No
Does XP do anything when you unplug it? No
Try moving your printer USB to another port. Nothing changed, printer worked
Does XP see it in a different place? No

Windows does not recognize it in any way, that is why I think my Plug N Play is not working


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you hot plugging it


----------



## Johnny Faster (Apr 25, 2005)

*PnP not working*

If your PnP were not working, your USB printer would not work either, I think.

I think this has to be something that only applies to your device. And it's probably not WinXP. I'd wonder about the installation software & the drivers.

Have you tried uninstalling the software and reinstalling the drivers ?


----------



## untalented893 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry, the printer has been hooked up to another computer for some time I'm told. It was switched a while back and we are hooked up on a network so I can print from here with the printer in the same spot. Anyways the disc didn't come with drivers, only software that formats the MP3 player. Do you think it could be the plug n play? And how would I fix that?


----------



## Johnny Faster (Apr 25, 2005)

*Printer*

Okay. This is a bit confusing.

Is the printer definately USB ? If so, install the printer to the same port that won't run the MP3 Player. If it works, my last opinion stands.

If that's too inconvenient, any USB device will do. I just want to know if the USB is working on your particular machine or not.

If it won't, then it's something else that we can look for.


----------



## untalented893 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK, I plugged something else into that USB port and no good, same with the printer, nothing happened. I still think that it is the plug and play....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you checked in services that pnp is enabled if it is then it is as Johnny Faster said the device


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

First of all, make sure USB is turned on in the BIOS. If not, start the computer normally and insert the MP3 player. If it detects, you're good to go.

If this doesn't work, let's try a forced re-install of the USB controllers.

Remove ALL USB devices from the computer.

Go into Device Manager, then make sure View->Show Hidden devices is ticked.

Open up the Universal Serial Bus Controllers section and delete all items from there. The 'Universal Serial Bus Controllers' heading should disappear when all are removed.

Restart the computer *TWICE*.

Insert the MP3 player and see if it recognises it.


----------



## Triad (Nov 9, 2004)

I had a usb pen drive that did the same thing on my works computer. It was working then stopped and I did not want to mess around with my works PC so I logged in under a different username and it worked fine. Sounds weird but it worked for me.


----------



## Johnny Faster (Apr 25, 2005)

*Please Define*

Reekorl,

Could you please define the following:



> If this doesn't work, let's try a forced re-install of the USB controllers.


If you meant "drivers", I assume this means using Device Manager to remove the device and then have it re-install.

But the device does not show up in Device Manager, so I don't think that is what you meant.


How does one do a "Forced Reinstall of the USB Controllers". I thought the USB Controllers were something XP would do automatically, based on the information given to it by the BIOS (whether USB is enabled or not).

Seems like this is something between BIOS and XP; How does one get in between them and "interfere" by "forcing" a reinstall ?

This is something new to me, and I am very interested in learning this.


Thanks in advance,


Johnny


----------



## untalented893 (Mar 6, 2005)

How would I go about getting into the BIOS?


----------



## Removed (May 14, 2005)

untalented893 said:


> How would I go about getting into the BIOS?


You should be able to find the shortcut key on this page. Just tap it on system startup, before you get to the Windows screen.


----------



## untalented893 (Mar 6, 2005)

ReeKorl said:


> If this doesn't work, let's try a forced re-install of the USB controllers.
> 
> Remove ALL USB devices from the computer.
> 
> ...


This worked great! Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Johnny Faster (Apr 25, 2005)

*Today's Idiot*

Today's Idiot is me, for not reading the rest of Reekorl's post , where he answers the very question I jumped to ask.

:dead:


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

*untalented893*: Glad you got it working!

*Johhny Faster*: No problem, we all do it sometimes :grin: Understand it properly now?


----------



## Ger_ryan22 (Nov 4, 2004)

> Open up the Universal Serial Bus Controllers section and delete all items from there. The 'Universal Serial Bus Controllers' heading should disappear when all are removed. Restart the computer *TWICE*.


Whe you mentioned restarting the PC TWICE, do you mean:

Restart the first time and let all the USB controllers reload THEN restart or restart, wait till the desktop appears and restart before any of the USB controllers start relaoding??


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Restart once, allow the computer to do anything it wants to do (ie leave it for a few minutes just to be sure) then restart again. once restarted, plug in the USB devices and see if they work.


----------



## untalented893 (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh, I restarted twice in a row....oh well, it worked. Thanks!


----------

